# Linden Trees



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I want to buy a Linden tree and there are two kinds at Menards. Best price so far (59.99). One is a Redmond Linden and the other Greenspire Linden. Anyone know the difference? Which would be better for my bees?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Any single tree isn't going to do much for a honeybee colony. Get the one *you* like.

Keith


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

That sounds like a very fancy price for a Linden. I get bare root stock in the spring for less than $20 per tree. For the kind of money you're talking, the tree ought to be at least 8' tall in sitting in a big tub of dirt.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Found this site when looking for a tree nursery. linden littleleaf and linden silver are listed for a better price.

http://www.arborday.org/Shopping/Tr...ilTypes=-1&SunExposures=-1&Zone=6&SearchText= 

Anybody have any input whether they are good?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a fairly large linden tree three years ago for way too much money. A year later I bought two more from Arborday Foundation at a fraction of the cost. Today the Arborday trees are almost as large as the expensive one. In other words, save some money!

I've found they like full sun, not too dry, and the Japanese Beetles love to eat them! If left unchecked the beetles will almost eat all the leaves. Also, new trees can be started from shoots with a little skill.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

balhanapi said:


> Found this site when looking for a tree nursery. linden littleleaf and linden silver are listed for a better price.
> 
> http://www.arborday.org/Shopping/Tr...ilTypes=-1&SunExposures=-1&Zone=6&SearchText=
> 
> Anybody have any input whether they are good?


Little leaf Linden, or Tilia Cordata, is an excellent bee tree and a nice landscape tree as well. They grow fast, and tolerate drought and heat better than American Basswood. They do suffer some summer leaf burn during hot, dry weather but they recover nicely. They can be grown from seed, too.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Parke County Queen said:


> I want to buy a Linden tree and there are two kinds at Menards. Best price so far (59.99). One is a Redmond Linden and the other Greenspire Linden. Anyone know the difference? Which would be better for my bees?


Redmond Linden is a selection of the American Linden.

-- This is a large tree native to North America.


Greenspire is a selection of the Small Leaf Linden or European Linden.

-- This is the "lime tree" of beekeeping fame. It's a smaller tree than the American Species. 



Both of these have been selected and propagated asexually because they have a nice growth form. Choose the one you like or find a place where you can get the straight species which should be cheaper. Any of them will make honey in a good year. Lindens aren't always reliable for a good nectar flow. The flowering season is relatively short.


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

Small leaf and Large Leaf Lindens, try Loyers or Loyers Nursery. I've got 25 out of each and 25 locusts for $180 that included a penalty for being below minimum order.


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

Could be Lawyer... I can't find the bill.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a comparason of the two cultivar's.

Redmond:
http://hort.ufl.edu/trees/TILAMEC.pdf

Greenspire:
http://hort.ufl.edu/trees/TILCORC.pdf


----------



## Apache (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.burntridgenursery.com/ornamentals/index_product.asp?dept=80&parent=


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

I bought 25 bare root linden from this source this spring and they are all growing nicely.

http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I was really buying it for the bees, but sounds like they won't get much honey from it.


----------

